# Editor



## Gast2 (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich beim start meiner RCP Applikation gleiche einen Editor anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Spontan fällt mir dazu

```
org.eclipse.ui.startup
```
ein


----------



## Gast2 (1. Aug 2008)

kann ich des nicht gleich in meiner perspective öffnen???


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Wenn du eine Perspektive hast, sollte das funktionieren. Aber versuch es einfach.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Aug 2008)

hehe würde ich ja gern aber ich finde keine methode dafür  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

IDE#openEditor


----------



## Gast2 (1. Aug 2008)

```
public class Perspective implements IPerspectiveFactory {


  public static final String ID="Benutzerrechte.perspective";

  public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {
        // was kommt hier rein
  }
}
```


----------

